# Show your AAA lights



## HKJ

I will start with some of my lights.

Colors:








Titanium:


----------



## KuKu427

Only one for me 
Titanium and XP-G :devil:


----------



## Dioni

Very nice thread! ... imagining whats coming next...


----------



## Incidentalist

Here's my Ti AAA lights:







I'll see if I can't round up ALL my AAA lights. Trust me, I probably have more than even you HKJ. :devil:


----------



## KuKu427

Sorry to keep posting LF pictures. But this one deserves some air time no?


----------



## HKJ

Incidentalist said:


> I'll see if I can't round up ALL my AAA lights. Trust me, I probably have more than even you HKJ. :devil:



I will love to see that.

Looking at you picture: I did not know that Fenix makes a titanium AAA light or is that a mistake?


----------



## Hack On Wheels

HKJ said:


> I will love to see that.
> 
> Looking at you picture: I did not know that Fenix makes a titanium AAA light or is that a mistake?



The L0-Ti. I believe it was a fairly limited run.


----------



## Incidentalist

Yes, the Lo-Ti is correct.


----------



## Flying Turtle

This was fun. I gathered up every light I could think of that was powered by one or more AAA's. Even found a few incands from the distant past (in fact I'm remembering a penlight I forgot).






Geoff


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## magellan

Nice collections, all.

Will post a photo soon (am waiting for a recently purchased Little Killer to arrive from Taiwan), but for now here's my list of AAA lights:

CPF Arclight Lot 1 Camo
Fenix E01 in blue
Fenix LD01 SS Limited
Fenix E99 Ti
Fenix LD02
Jetbeam Bk135A Camo
Little Killer Anodized
Maratac Copper
McGizmo Saphire
Olight i3S EOS Pocket Keychain in blue
Streamlight Microstream
4Sevens Preon
Tain Ottavino V.1
Tain Ottavino v.2
Maglite Solitaire


----------



## jake royston

Took some pics of my new light this morning...


----------



## Trevilux




----------



## magellan

Wow. Awesome collection of AAA's. 

I just started collecting AAA's so I have a ways to go. I mainly collect CR2 lights and have 29 different ones so far. But I'm still missing important lights like the Luxogen and Exolion.


----------



## GordoJones88

*QRe: Show your AAA lights*


I can name all of the silver knurling lights, 
from top left to bottom right.

Mini AAA (BTU)
DQG Slim AAA clicky
Lumintop Worm Stainless Steel
Olight A3T Titanium
Fenix E05SS
EOSLamp SP11-S2
DQG Tiny III
DQG Tiny II
DQG Tiny V


----------



## Trevilux

*Re: QRe: Show your AAA lights*



GordoJones88 said:


> I can name all of the silver knurling lights,
> from top left to bottom right.
> 
> Mini AAA (BTU)
> DQG Slim AAA clicky
> Lumintop Worm Stainless Steel
> Olight A3T Titanium
> Fenix E05SS
> EOSLamp SP11-S2
> DQG Tiny III
> *DQG Tiny II*
> DQG Tiny V



Hello!!
Only one mistake. Where you say DQG Tiny II, is really a Ultrafire UF-T1 with "Clip DQG"..


----------



## magellan

*Re: QRe: Show your AAA lights*

What's the yellowish brass-looking one with the twisty slots on the side? Middle back row.


----------



## Trevilux

*Re: QRe: Show your AAA lights*



magellan said:


> What's the yellowish brass-looking one with the twisty slots on the side? Middle back row.



Hi magellan CREE XP-G2 Brass (1XAAA/2XAAA/,1X10440).
I'm not sure if I can post a Link for a review of this clicky AAA, (in spanish sorry) http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9554

(please, delete it, if it goes contrary to the rules)


----------



## GordoJones88

*Re: QRe: Show your AAA lights*



magellan said:


> What's the yellowish brass-looking one with the twisty slots on the side? Middle back row.



It's made/distributed by BTU.
They have AAA/AA/18650 brass lights available at Banggood and CNQG.


----------



## sandalian

Recent addition to my AAA arsenal. Before this I have several Thrunite Ti(s).


----------



## KuanR




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## puinsai

HKJ said:


> I will start with some of my lights.
> 
> Colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Titanium torch is that (4th one from the left w/ the tail switch)?
> THANK YOU!


----------



## puinsai

KuanR said:


>


What light is that? beautiful bro!


----------



## HKJ

puinsai said:


> What Titanium torch is that (4th one from the left w/ the tail switch)?



It is a custom piece. I believe it is from Steve Ku, but it is some time ago I got it and I my memory is not perfect. As far as I remember he made a couple of runs with some body variations between them.


----------



## KuanR

Thanks! 

My light is a custom from Jeff Hanko, he made it a couple months ago for me


----------



## chillinn

I have been wanting to post to this thread since I registered, but didn't have much to show until this year.
I'm sure my collection is a bit pedestrian for CPF... baby steps... baby steps...

















Arc AAA-UV; Fenix E05ss, Gerber Infinity Task Light (Red, AA, oops!), Maratac AAA Rev. 2 Cu; FourSevens Atom A0 with Red LED; Thorfire TS07
And featuring the Troika Spider keychain to keep them all within drawing distance (recommended, but I think a simple large splitring with a bunch of small S-biners is probably more efficient, but not as fun).
Missing: Maratac AAA Rev. 3 Al & Brass (Al stripped, Brass not yet arrived... ); mini Energizer twisty;
Want: Fenix E05ssvn; Prometheus QR Beta Copper; Maratac AAA Rev. 3 Electroplate (possibly modded to green); might have the TS07 modded to blue, or maybe I'll just get a Glo-Toob AAA or a Krill Light in blue); DQG Fairy Brass (or one of their little ones); lf2xt in copper (I saw someone has one!)


----------



## H.J.M.

My only Ti so far, aaa..


----------



## Noctiluco




----------



## yoyoman

I'm glad that I'm not the only one with a problem with AAA lights. Almost time for me to take a picture of the expanding family. They're like rabbits....


----------



## HKJ

yoyoman said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one with a problem with AAA lights. Almost time for me to take a picture of the expanding family. They're like rabbits....



What do you mean? Problem?
I do not see any problem in having a few some AAA lights.


----------



## scout24

They do take up less room than 123 sized lights... doesn't seem like as many until you start counting...


----------



## H.J.M.

Nice collection what is the green one, second photo, top row third from the right?
and same pic, second row, 4th from the left, copper colour with clip?

I like knurling. They look like maratac. 

H.J.M.


----------



## seb13

Just a few of mine


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice!
I especially like that brass Peak Eiger. 
I just recently bought a stainless steel Ultra X Peak Eiger. Really liking it!
How do you like that brass model? I'm seriously considering buying a brass model too.


seb13 said:


> Just a few of mine


----------



## seb13

I think that brass is a little more classy than stainless, or at least less usual. And it takes a little patina. So i like it!


----------



## H.J.M.

yoyoman said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one with a problem with AAA lights. Almost time for me to take a picture of the expanding family. They're like rabbits....


 just like rabbits


----------



## kooter

Whatever happened to Liteflux ?

Ill post my AAA collection up later, gotta love AAA running 10440s.


----------



## välineurheilija

H.J.M. said:


> Nice collection what is the green one, second photo, top row third from the right?
> and same pic, second row, 4th from the left, copper colour with clip?
> 
> I like knurling. They look like maratac.
> 
> H.J.M.



The first one I think is a Thrunite ti I love that color and the second one if I'm not mistaken is a Maratac. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JJohn

Here are mine. AAA is my favorite format and these are, I think, the best for my uses. Only the Ti lights here get used by me, but I do use them often. No shelf queens here.


----------



## bladesmith3

its nice to know that I am not alone having a pile of AAA lights.


----------



## JJohn

bladesmith3 said:


> its nice to know that I am not alone having a pile of AAA lights.



It can be a sort of addiction striving for the perfect pocketable light.


----------



## sandalian

Another addition to my previous AAA, now it's a Fenix E05. 







Got an amethyst from a friend and I made a key fob from it.


----------



## Southpaw1925

JJohn said:


> Here are mine. AAA is my favorite format and these are, I think, the best for my uses. Only the Ti lights here get used by me, but I do use them often. No shelf queens here.



What's the one second from the right?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

JJohn said:


> Here are mine. AAA is my favorite format and these are, I think, the best for my uses. Only the Ti lights here get used by me, but I do use them often. No shelf queens here.




Hi JJohn - now that's a great looking AAA family photo! My favorite light is the very special one all the way on the left!


----------



## JJohn

Thanks Hiro. It is extremely special as you know.


----------



## JJohn

Southpaw1925 said:


> What's the one second from the right?



That is a Thrunite Ti. It has the tail ground down so it can tail-stand better.


----------



## jLEE028

just started my collection with this!


----------



## jonwkng

jLEE028 said:


> just started my collection with this!



Hey *jLEE028* :welcome:

Nice start to your collection. Now, one light is never enough... Always good to have a few more.


----------



## jLEE028

jonwkng said:


> Hey *jLEE028* :welcome:
> 
> Nice start to your collection. Now, one light is never enough... Always good to have a few more.



thanks! i know what you mean. looking to get another already. just not sure what i want yet.


----------



## bladesmith3

the choice is easy. buy them all. :lolsign:


----------



## magellan

Sorry, no photo, but I just bought an Ottavino Damascus limited edition (only 20 made) to add to my modest but growing collection of AAA lights.


----------



## jds1

Jeff


----------



## magellan

Nice.

I like the AAA format too.


----------



## magellan

bladesmith3 said:


> its nice to know that I am not alone having a pile of AAA lights.



I just recently expanded into AAA lights. Before that I mainly collected CR2 and sub-CR2 battery size lights when I discovered how cool they were. Now I have 18, not including duplicates. Gotta get some photos up! But for now here's a list:

4Sevens Preon Penlight
CigVn 10440
CPF Arclight Lot 1 camo
Fenix E99 titanium (2)
Fenix LD01 stainless steel limited ed.
Fenix E01 (2)
Jetbeam Bk135A camo
Photon Fanatic Little Killer rainbow titanium
Muyshondt Mako titanium
Maratac Copper (2)
McGizmo Sapphire original
McGizmo Sapphire 25
Olight i3S EOS Pocket Keychain (3)
Prometheus copper
Streamlight Microstream
Tain Ottavino Damascus
Tain Ottavino V.1 titanium
Tain Ottavino V.2 titanium


----------



## sticktodrum

This is not all of them at all, and duplicates aren't shown... I fell in love with the AAA format. 

Got a couple Reylight Tools in both Ti and Cu, two ToolVns and one more on order. Have two of the Illumn.Com Preon P2 w/Nichia, the recent Atom A0 Neutral for the CPF 15yrs. 

I'll throw them all together soon for a real family pic.


----------



## phosphor22

Gotta say I love my ReyLight copper tool too - it seems to be the light I just want to pick up and use the most - I like the heft of the copper. How do you like the Eagletac?
Am waiting the arrival of my Tool Ti...



sticktodrum said:


> This is not all of them at all, and duplicates aren't shown... I fell in love with the AAA format.
> 
> Got a couple Reylight Tools in both Ti and Cu, two ToolVns and one more on order. Have two of the Illumn.Com Preon P2 w/Nichia, the recent Atom A0 Neutral for the CPF 15yrs.
> 
> I'll throw them all together soon for a real family pic.


----------



## magellan

Very nice! I was fortunate to pick up a Rey light version recently myself.


----------



## RGRAY

*Can I just list them?

DQG
*V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss nw AAA 
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA 
Tank007 ES12 ss AAA 
*FENIX
*E05 ss AAA 
*FOURSEVENS *
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA 
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K alm single mode 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu lmh 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 ti AAA 
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
*PEAK
*Matterhorn alm black AAA
Eiger alm knurl lug throw black 10440 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss smooth lug body 10440
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
 Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. Which one is your favotite?


----------



## magellan

I've added a few since my last post almost a year ago. I now have 47 AAA/10440 lights.


4Sevens Atom AAA
ARC black anodized aluminum AAA
ARC AAA, copy of prototype brass ultra-violet light
ARC CPF Light, Lot 1 AAA camo
CPF 15th anniversary bead blast AAA
Fenix E99 titanium AAA (4)
Fenix LD01 stainless steel limited edition AAA
Lenslight-Starlingear Micro copper limited edition AAA
Lumintop Worm AAA Rev. 2 copper AAA (2)
Lumintop Tool copper AAA
Lumintop Tool titanium AAA
Lumintop-Rey titanium Tool AAA (2)
Lumintop-Rey copper Tool AAA (2)
Mini Lumintop Worm, custom cut down Lumintop body 1/3 AAA NiMH light
Maglite Solitaire grey AAA
Maratac brass AAA Rev. 3 (4)
Maratac copper AAA Rev. 1
Maratac copper AAA Rev. 2
Maratac copper AAA Rev. 3
Maratac stainless AAA Rev. 3 (4)
Maratac titanium AAA, Rev. 2 (4)
Maratac-Huckberry copper AAA
McGizmo Sapphire (original) titanium AAA
McGizmo Sapphire 25 titanium (later edition) AAA
Muyshondt Mako Flood AAA
Muyshondt Mako Narrow optic AAA
Olight i3S EOS Pocket Keychain AAA
Oveready MBI 10440 Twist Case AAA
Photon Fanatic Little Killer bluish anodized AAA (recently sold to H & K man)
Photon Fanatic Little Killer DLC (diamond like carbon coated) AAA
Photon Fanatic Little Killer Splash Ano. AAA
Peak Eiger copper 10440 w/power bank charging cable
Peak Eiger Turbo copper 10440 
Peak Eiger brass 10440
Peak Matterhorn AAA (2)
Prometheus copper AAA Rev. 3
Streamlight Microstream AAA
Tain Ottavino Damascus V.2 AAA
Tain Ottavino Damascus V.3 AAA
Tain Ottavino titanium V.1 AAA
Tain Ottavino titanium V.3 AAA
TnC Micro Lux brass 10280 w/10440 extension
TnC Micro Lux Turbo copper 10440
Thrunite Ti CW XM-L2 version AAA
Thrunite TiS NW XP-G2 version AAA
Vinh--Thrunite TISvn flame anodized rainbow titanium 10440
Vinh--CigVN 10440


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow! Both of you guys have unbelievable collections.


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

Still missing a few things I want like the Liteflux.


----------



## RGRAY

RI Chevy said:


> Wow. Which one is your favotite?




It's a tie.
*TAIN*
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
 Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA


----------



## RI Chevy

They are both beautiful lights!


----------



## magellan

Yes, hard to choose between those two. Who wouldn't be happy owning either one of those lights, let alone both?


----------



## magellan

Here's my ARC AAA lights, shown with an ARC AA and CR123A light.
.



.



.
And this rare brass AAA UV light has wandered off temporarily so I couldn't find it for the group photo, but here it is by itself:
.



.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## magellan

Wow, awesome collection of LF's. :bow: :bow: :bow:

I almost missed the damascus one in the back. Sweet!


----------



## Glofindel

Hiro Protagonist said:


>


Stunning collection. I hope one day I'll own one of those. 😉


----------



## canonite

Nothing spectacular.. Bought them over the last few weeks


----------



## magellan

Great little lineup of little Olight i3E's. I bought four of the coppers and two of the silver anodized ones myself. In fact, I'm at a conference for a few days and am using one of the coppers and one of the silvers for EDC.


----------



## bykfixer

Nothing special like all those above. But I like 'em.




L to R:
Microstream, ProTac 1aaa, incan Keymate, Bushnell 1aaa, (a HIPCO 1AA got mixed in there), incan Solitaire (w/microstream clip), LED Solitaire. 

Once the PK FL-2 comes out I'll edit this post with the aaa family photo since a few have been added since this photo was taken.


----------



## canonite

I just got the Lumintop Tool AAA and Brass Worm.. Awaiting my shipment from GB consisting of Thrunite Ti3, Tank007 E09, Jetbeam Jet U and Klarus Mi02 UV.. Once in , I'll put up a new family picture...


----------



## RGRAY

*DQG
*V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss nw AAA 
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA 
Tank007 ES12 ss AAA 
*FENIX
*E05 ss AAA 
*FOURSEVENS *
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA 
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro cu delta wrap AAA
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K cuhs alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 ti AAA 
*MCGIZMO
*Sapphire 25 ti AAA
*MUYSHONDT
*Mako Mk ll ti polished (green trit) 2 stage AAA
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
I3E E05 cu AAA
*PEAK
*Matterhorn ha AAA
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10440
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440 
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
 Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA 
*VOLLSION
*SP11-S (yellow trit) AAA


----------



## ScottGabrielli

I was gifted the Prometheus Beta QR (V1) several months back and have found that I now cannot leave the house without a flashlight. Here is the start to my modest collection.


----------



## magellan

Very nice lineup!

The blue anodized Preon is sure pretty.


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> It's a tie.
> *TAIN*
> Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
> Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA



I recently found the Beryllium copper from a CPF bro in Sweden.


----------



## T<25

I am new on this forum. Recently picked this collecting flashlight hobby from a friend of mine. I want to start with a AAA flashlight, and this thread provides some great information.
Thank you'!


----------



## ScottGabrielli

newest addition


----------



## magellan

Very nice Lumintop Tool!


----------



## magellan

This is most of my AAA/10440 titanium lights along with two larger lights on the bottom left.
.



.


----------



## LeanBurn

<<---- I pocket EDC the ThruNite TiS I received for Christmas 2015. It still works and looks new. Some people love weathered, distressed, tinted or patina metals. I love the look of a stainless steel flashlight.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> This is most of my AAA/10440 titanium lights along with two larger lights on the bottom left.



That Atom is [email protected]@King kinda plump for a AAA.  

~ Chance


----------



## kreisl

A family pic of the best looking among the 13, Thrunite Ti5T, Foursevens New Preon P1, Fenix LD01SS, Lumintop Tool Ti, Lumintop Worm SS, Ultratac K18SS, Tank007 ES12, Thrunite TiS, Eoslamp SP11-S:


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That Atom is [email protected]@King kinda plump for a AAA.
> 
> ~ Chance



I think you're right. It might be the Atom AA model.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> I think you're right. It might be the Atom AA model.



I spy with my little eye, the AAA Atom in the top row, far right.  Very nice collection. 

~ C.G.


----------



## magellan

Good eye there! Yes, that's the CPF 15 yr. Anniv. edition.

I gotta post an updated photo with the new additions.


----------



## magellan

This is most of my brass and copper additions since my first post back in April.

From left to right:

Trustfire AAA
Ultratac K18 AAA
ART XP-G2 AAA light (from Banggood.com)
ARC AAA prototype UV (ultraviolet)
Singfire AAA
MBI HF-R AAA/10440
Starlingear/Lenslight AAA
4Sevens Preon I AAA/10440
Astrolux AAA from (Gearbest.com)
.



.



.


----------



## magellan

LeanBurn said:


> <<---- I pocket EDC the ThruNite TiS I received for Christmas 2015. It still works and looks new. Some people love weathered, distressed, tinted or patina metals. I love the look of a stainless steel flashlight.



I like stainless too, especially the highly polished ones.


----------



## magellan

And speaking of stainless, several new additions.

From L to R:

Lumintop Tool AAA
Vollsion AAA/10440
Solarforce X3 AAA

And on the far right a Univex titanium AAA/10440
.


.

.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice but heavy.


----------



## LeanBurn

I find AAA in stainless to be perfect. Light and small enough to fit anywhere, but yet has enough heft to it to know its there and feel of its quality.


----------



## magellan

I'm the same way. I like Ti lights for my keychain, but I usually carry an AAA light free in a side pants pocket with the clip removed. The Ti lights are so light I often don't feel them, and I know I've left a couple somewhere on a cushy chair or couch because they're light enough so I often can't tell they're there and just don't think about them. If I stand up I can feel the weight of the stainless and I tend not to lose them as often.


----------



## jaya_man

Maglite Solitaire LED, Lumintop Tool AAA, Thrunite Ti3 and Olight i3E-Cu EOS...


----------



## magellan

Very nice!


----------



## jaya_man

magellan said:


> Very nice!



Thx... :cheers:


----------



## jaya_man

magellan said:


> Very nice!



Thx... :cheers:


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Barlows and AAA lights


----------



## magellan

Very cool. Also luv those nice Barlows!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ScottGabrielli said:


> Barlows and AAA lights



[email protected]@King at your picture one word pops into my mind, _*Gentleman*_. 

~ C.G. 

Edit, Style & Class. Three words.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@King at your picture one word pops into my mind, _*Gentleman*_.
> 
> ~ C.G.
> 
> Edit, Style & Class. Three words.



I was thinking growing addictions. I was gifted the Beta QR V1 for Christmas 2015 and accumulated the rest since then. I have bigger lights, but the AAA ones get the most pocket time for the inherit size advantage they have over other cells (in terms of taking up pocket space in dress pants). Unfortunately non of these lights have checked off all the boxes of what I am looking for. The High CRI Peak Eigers come the closest with their continuously variable output and ability to take standard AAA or 10440s, I just don't think it's a particularly good looking light. Unfortunately I missed the boat on the CU Reylight, the LMH 219 head married to the Maratac body like I have seen on this site is really appealing to me. Until I find an equivalent I expect to continue to accumulate. Similar story with the Barlows and certain TC varieties.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Good eye there! Yes, that's the CPF 15 yr. Anniv. edition.
> 
> I gotta post an updated photo with the new additions.



Well? .......  Now would be good.  How's the new SS ReVO? Did you attempt to clean-up the little ding it had on it? 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

ScottGabrielli said:


> I was thinking growing addictions. I was gifted the Beta QR V1 for Christmas 2015 and accumulated the rest since then. I have bigger lights, but the AAA ones get the most pocket time for the inherit size advantage they have over other cells (in terms of taking up pocket space in dress pants). Unfortunately non of these lights have checked off all the boxes of what I am looking for. The High CRI Peak Eigers come the closest with their continuously variable output and ability to take standard AAA or 10440s, I just don't think it's a particularly good looking light. Unfortunately I missed the boat on the CU Reylight, the LMH 219 head married to the Maratac body like I have seen on this site is really appealing to me. Until I find an equivalent I expect to continue to accumulate. Similar story with the Barlows and certain TC varieties.



For a while most of my collecting was CR2 or 10180, 10280, etc., lights. But there are so many AAA lights out there, and it continues to be an an active category with manufacturers, customizers, and popular with consumers, and AAA batteries being so readily available, that I got into those too, and I now have more AAA flashlights than any other size. You know how it goes with this hobby. If it's out there we'll collect it.


----------



## Teletin

Lumintop Tool Cu and Ti, Astrolux A01


----------



## magellan

Very nice!


----------



## ixix

magellan said:


> And speaking of stainless, several new additions.
> 
> From L to R:
> 
> Lumintop Tool AAA
> Vollsion AAA/10440
> Solarforce X3 AAA
> 
> And on the far right a Univex titanium AAA/10440
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .



Love the look of that Univex with the full-length knurling and clicky. That's a first time seeing one. All of these look like perfect for my pocket. Now I've got more ideas swirling. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bykfixer

A little gray scale PL2 action


----------



## ven

Very cool trio mr fixer

Some at hand, all AAA loop fed other than the TOOLvn of Callums(10440)




Love this little light in 219bt flavour on work keys, have another on the way i like it that much!





Thanks Hondo for letting me know about pics, seems a photobucket issue! Posted with imgur:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfgaze

ven said:


> Love this little light in 219bt flavour on work keys, have another on the way i like it that much!



Ven, had you seen this thread yet? I posted some photos today on Page 3:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ers-Thread-Poll-Would-you-buy-a-Ti-clip/page3


----------



## asqasu

Very colorful and wonderful collection! I have three HL10s, all three colors!:twothumbs


----------



## Seanedc

jake royston said:


> Took some pics of my new light this morning...


Great looking light. What is it?


----------



## eraursls1984

Seanedc said:


> Great looking light. What is it?


Liteflux LF2XT. One of the most sought after AAA's.


----------



## LeanBurn

Its a nice light and all, but I don't get what makes propels it into the 'one of the most sought after' category. Please explain.


----------



## eraursls1984

LeanBurn said:


> Its a nice light and all, but I don't get what makes propels it into the 'one of the most sought after' category. Please explain.


The UI. Look up the manual for a description of how it works. It will seem really complicated at first, but not so much once you wrap your head around it.


----------



## eraursls1984

A lot of people just use the engine in a custom body.


----------



## magellan

asqasu said:


> Very colorful and wonderful collection! I have three HL10s, all three colors!:twothumbs



Outstanding! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## magellan

I'm reposting this photo of a display of my AAA lights since my Photobucket links stopped working. My thanks to CPFer RGray for giving me the case.

http://imgbox.com/msw8rfyl


----------



## ven

Very nice magellan, love the display:rock:


----------



## magellan

Thanks, Ven. I notice the photo is a bit blurry. I'm shooting this in our basement under fluorescent lights and I think the glare makes it hard for the iPhone camera to get a good fix. I'll see if I can take a better one.


----------



## bykfixer

ScottGabrielli said:


> Barlows and AAA lights





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@King at your picture one word pops into my mind, _*Gentleman*_.
> 
> ~ C.G.
> 
> Edit, Style & Class. Three words.



Agreed!! 





magellan said:


> Thanks, Ven. I notice the photo is a bit blurry. I'm shooting this in our basement under fluorescent lights and I think the glare makes it hard for the iPhone camera to get a good fix. I'll see if I can take a better one.



C'mon dawg! Lite 'em up with a flashlight!! (Head pat)


----------



## magellan

LOL.

I'm sure that would have worked out better.


----------



## magellan

Here's a photo in better focus.

There are a few dupes here, but most of the ones that look like dupes (like the Maratacs and Thrunites in the upper right) are actually different revisions. The two Mako's (2nd row, 3rd and 4th from the right), look identical in the photo, but one is the original wide optic and the other is the later narrow optic. The three Tain Ottavino's in the 2nd row are Rev's 1, 2, and 3. The two McGizmo Sapphires to the right of the Ottavinos in the 2nd row are the original and the later Sapphire 25.

http://imgbox.com/Od6FCPQd


----------



## magellan

A closeup of a few of my AAA/10440 lights, mostly brass and copper. The second one from the left looks like brass but is actually 24k gold plated. I've included the emitter for the ones I know.

http://imgbox.com/bO8dKMKM

http://imgbox.com/ruoHffZ2

From L to R:

1. Trustfire brass
2. Jetbeam 24k TEA 30, XP-G
3. Ultratac K18 brass, XP-G2
4. ART extendable brass from Bangood.com, XP-G2
5. Rare copy of ARC brass UV prototype
6. Cheap AAA from Bangood.com
7. MBI HF-R 10440 copper, XP-L V6
8. Lenslight Starlingear Micro Delta wrap model
9. 4Sevens Preon I copper, XP-L
10. Astrolux A01 copper, Nichia 219B


----------



## magellan

​A few of my nicer custom AAA lights, all titanium:

http://imgbox.com/OEa75Ihp

From L to R:

1. Mako Ti original narrow optic
2. Mako Ti wide optic
3. Photon Fanatic Ti Little Killer rainbow swirl anodized 
4. Photon Fanatic Ti DLC coated Little Killer


----------



## magellan

Three recent additions to my AAA and 10440 collection. All are stainless steel.

From Right to Left:

Bronte RA01 XP-G AAA
Tank007 XP-E R3 AAA/10440
Convoy XP-E2 AAA

http://imgbox.com/BbUbYqTF


----------



## magellan

Also there’s a few more coming. I’ll post a photo of those when they arrive.


----------



## magellan

(I also posted this over on the Titanium thread). 

These just arrived, the new Maratac 2xAAA Ti penlight with rear clicky switch from CountyComm. Two are for me, and the other will be a present to a friend who’s recently gotten into flashlights to help bootstrap his collection. (Two are still in the plastic shrink wrap which is why they look a little blurry in the photo).

I really like the details of the external design and machining on the light, the way they did the cutouts, the fine knurling, not to mention the over 300 lumens on high.

http://imgbox.com/ElSssIOg


----------



## RGRAY

My *59* AAAs 

*ARC
*ARC AW alm black AAA
ARC AWS alm natural AAA
ARC Limited Edition alm green AAA
ARC-P alm natural AAA 
ARC-P GS alm black AAA
ARC ti AAA
*DQG
*V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
Tiny 60 Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss nw AAA 
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA 
Tank 007 ES12 ss AAA 
*FENIX
*E05 ss AAA 
*FOURSEVENS *
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA 
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action Mini alm AAA
Preon 1 cu AAA
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro ti delta wrap AAA 
Micro cu smooth AAA
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool ti AAA
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 ti AAA 
*MODAMAG
*Rocket TiCN 10280 10440
*MUYSHONDT
*Mako Mk ll ti (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Mako Mk Il ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA*
OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
I3E E05 cu AAA
*PEAK
*Matterhorn ha AAA
Matterhorn Peak LED Solutions ss smooth keychain AAA 
Matterhorn 5mm brass uv AAA
Matterhorn 5mm brass white sanded led AAA
Eiger proto raw AAA
Eiger proto raw red led AAA
Eiger proto coated not anodized AAA
Eiger Peak LED Solutions ss smooth pocket mule AAA  
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
Eiger red knurl lug throw red led 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
*PHOTONFANATIC
*Killer ti DLC AAA 
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*REYLIGHT
*Pineapple cu (green trit) 10440
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti (green glow, green trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA


----------



## magellan

Wow, especially considering the time frame. But now you have to find at least one more to make 60. 

I have a half a dozen recent arrivals so I think I’m over 70, possibly over 80. Not sure, but I’ll do an accounting soon and get a more accurate number.


----------



## magellan

I really like the new 2xAAA Maratac titanium tactical penlight, so I ordered a few more.

http://imgbox.com/W8rdMTdK

The website says there were only 500 made, so I have just over 1% of them.


----------



## magellan

​A new arrival, the Lumintop stainless Mini Worm, shown with several other recent arrivals, the Lumintop stainless Ant side button model, and a Bronte RA01 stainless and a Bronte 24k gold-plated. 

http://imgbox.com/HNnfMjT5

http://imgbox.com/M27DsIOl


----------



## magellan

Reposted over on the gold plated and sterling silver thread.


----------



## luxlunatic

I only have a few AAA lights and this old school classic specimen is my favorite.
ARC AAA with a cyan emitter. Was never really into the AAA's since I am a junkie for a good pocket rocket and the AAA's just can't deliver the punch that I like but no question that is a favorable form factor due to plentiful cells. So you gotta have some in your arsenal!
This was one of the first "custom" that I bought back in 2004 (IIRC!).
Shortly after that I bought an ARC LS, found this wonderful forum and it was all down hill from there!!!
Still love the cyan. Luxeon made a LUX III emitter in cyan that had just the best color and my first mod was using that emitter on a light engine that I built for my LS.


----------



## archimedes

luxlunatic said:


> ....
> Still love the cyan. Luxeon made a LUX III emitter in cyan that had just the best color and my first mod was using that emitter on a light engine that I built for my LS....



Beautiful color.

IIRC, I have an Aleph LE with a Luxeon cyan LED, in a TranquillityBase host ....


----------



## ven

Snap! Archimedes:naughty:






From PK himself, takes great pride in my collection. Admittedly babied as it has great sentimental value to me, but does get used around(and inside) the house. I just cant let it get beat up with keys...... just the thought makes me all .

Beat up key chain duty goes to the TOOL ti nichia 219b


----------



## magellan

A photo of my Maratac AAA lights, with stainless, titanium, and copper models, and various revs (i.e., 1,2,or 3) of the models.

http://imgbox.com/jRonnBfL


----------



## magellan

luxlunatic said:


> I only have a few AAA lights and this old school classic specimen is my favorite.
> ARC AAA with a cyan emitter. Was never really into the AAA's since I am a junkie for a good pocket rocket and the AAA's just can't deliver the punch that I like but no question that is a favorable form factor due to plentiful cells. So you gotta have some in your arsenal!
> This was one of the first "custom" that I bought back in 2004 (IIRC!).
> Shortly after that I bought an ARC LS, found this wonderful forum and it was all down hill from there!!!
> Still love the cyan. Luxeon made a LUX III emitter in cyan that had just the best color and my first mod was using that emitter on a light engine that I built for my LS.



Beautiful color on that one.

Speaking of rare emitters, I have the rare ARC brass UV AAA:

http://imgbox.com/lPO2xNZu

Also shown are ARC black, gray, and camo models, as well as an AA and the rare Bombelman CR2.


----------



## luxlunatic

Good stuff magellan :twothumbs
I had a bombelman Cr2 tube, miss that one.....


----------



## magellan

Right. If I rember right, there were only 100 made? Anyway, they are hard to come by.


----------



## Praetor

Brass AWR NANO.






Cheers,


----------



## Pellidon

The originals Arc AAA, Arc AAA CPF Edition, Arc knockoff, CMG Sonic, Gerber's Sonic, Peak Matterhorn 3 LED, Peak Matterhorn Stainless 1 LED, Dorcy 1 AAA. The Arc was carried for years on a chain around my neck. 







The second wave, Tank 007 TK-703, Fenix E1, Fenix L0P, Brookstone unknown, Thorfire TS07 Arkoray K102.






Solarforce X3, Tank 007 E09, fake ThruNite TIS, UltraFire SA-1, Streamlight Microstream, Bushnell tactical, Astrolux A01.






These share a similar body type. Olight i3E EOS, Helotek K18, ATP A3 EOS, Maratac Copper and Brass, Thrunite TIS stainless, Ultratac K18 first and second version. Lumintop Tool in aluminum and copper.






These share a common factory. Maratac Brass and Coper. Lumintop Tool in Aluminum and Copper, Lumintop Worm in Brass. Lumintop Mini Worm in Aluminum.


----------



## magellan

Very nicely organized presentation. Luv the diverse collection, especially the oldie goldies.

What’s the story on the fake Thrunite TiS? How did you figure out it was fake?


----------



## magellan

Praetor said:


> Brass AWR NANO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Beautiful!


----------



## magellan

In a similar vein, this is supposed to be a copy of the ARC brass UV prototype (bottom photo):

https://imgbox.com/lPO2xNZu

The top photo shows a few of my ARC AAA’s, and an ARC AA and a Bombelman body CR2.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

High time this thread was bumped. 

~ CG


----------



## magellan

Thanks, Chaunce. Nice to see some action on this thread.

A very colorful collection you got there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Thanks, Chaunce. Nice to see some action on this thread.
> 
> A very* colorful *collection you got there.



Yep! That's why the PK / David Chow lights made it into the picture.  86.66% AAA.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

2 years (this month) daily pocket carry:





Not bad.


----------



## magellan

Nice. What light is that?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Nice. What light is that?



From our own Woods Walker. - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Fn8xoKvNQ 

~ CG


----------



## NutSAK




----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> From our own Woods Walker. -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Fn8xoKvNQ
> 
> ~ CG



Thanks. Very cool light.


----------



## magellan

NutSAK said:


>



Nice little Peak collection there. The smooth body ones are rarer.


----------



## NutSAK

Thanks!

That is one of 3 smooth body Peaks I have. The others are 7-LED McKinleys, one is a CR123/16340 body, the other is a 2xAA body.

There is one Eiger that is missing from the pic--a HA lug body w/High CRI XP-G. That one is my main winter grilling headlamp clipped to the bill of a cap.

Pictured, top to bottom:

#8 Eiger XP-G cool, medium optic
#6 Eiger XP-G cool, narrow optic
#4 Eiger XP-G cool, medium optic
#4 Eiger XP-G cool, medium optic

NO QTC.


----------



## magellan

Very nice. I have about a dozen smaller Peaks (mostly Eigers), and only 1 smooth model, a Volcan CR2.


----------



## magellan

A old Peak Vesuvius and an ARC RGB model.

http://imgbox.com/PyafdCLm


----------



## magellan

The rare Univex AAA, along with a Fenix CR123A light.

http://imgbox.com/LTuKDseU


----------



## Coppet

For over a year my daily companion


----------



## Vemice

URL=http://imgur.com/kk5TyJu]



[/URL


----------



## Pinarello

Beautiful! What light is that, please. Looks like a Lumintop lego with a nice clip.
Thanks


----------



## Coppet

It's a normal Lumintop Tool Copper that once had a clicky switch. But I changed it to an E-Switch last year, have a look here: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/52749
The clip comes from a New Preon P1 and I like it much better than the original clip and it's not looseable anymore.
I also changed the Pill, the heatsink with driver and LED and now I have a Nichia 219c and low/mid/high instead of mid/low/high as it was before, I like it much better now!
But you can also buy something like this ready to go: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-copper-aaa-pocket-flashlight
Not as nice as mine:laughing: but okay, the New Preon P1 clip can be bought as a spare part.














I have been wearing the Lumintop in my pocket every day since I rebuilt it and use it several times a day, it has never let me down so far. Top quality and I love this flashlight


----------



## magellan

Very nice work there, Coppet. You can’t beat those little Lumintop Copper Tools. I really like ‘em and have several.


----------



## Pinarello

Thank you very much for your prompt reply. I like your version above all I have seen by now. Since I live in Europe, hope you wouldn't mind if I replicate your version of this light. I was just ready for purchasing p60 Oslon thrower for my SF C2, but now I have changed my mind.
Have a nice day
Petar (CPF Pinarello)


----------



## magellan

Very cool little AAA collection there, Vemice. Are those the original Sapphires or the later 25s?



Vemice said:


> URL=http://imgur.com/kk5TyJu]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL


----------



## Vemice

magellan said:


> Very cool little AAA collection there, Vemice. Are those the original Sapphires or the later 25s?


Thank you.
One is a 25 and the other is a fairly new High CRI. 
Just got the ARC and really like it. Never had one. It may displace one of the Sappires!!!
Forgot to add one.
URL=http://imgur.com/66uMGVO]



[/URL


----------



## magellan

The ARCs are great too. I have several in different color ano, including the Camo one.


----------



## Vemice

magellan said:


> The ARCs are great too. I have several in different color ano, including the Camo one.


The ARC is a keeper. I guess you could consider a part of flashlight history.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm of the opinion the Sapphire is one of the best [email protected]@King lights ever produced. 

~ CG


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm of the opinion the Sapphire is one of the best [email protected]@King lights ever produced.
> 
> ~ CG



I might agree on that. 

It just occurred to me that the exclusively longitudinal groove design on the body is unusual in a flashlight. Usually grooves seem to be circumferential or there is a combination of both, giving a checkerboard or diamond pattern.


----------



## Cpl S

My newest AAA is this angle head Maratac Twisty. 

View attachment 9234


----------



## magellan

Photo link not working, but I have several of the RA Maratacs and they are very nice. Gave the copper model to a friend not long ago for his birthday.


----------



## simbad

This is my well used Arc-P, in my key ring since 2004...


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Luv the patina, Nichia! :thumbsup:

~ cG


----------



## Nichia!

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Luv the patina, Nichia! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ cG



Thx....


----------



## JimIslander

My little Tain Aurora. Slightly larger than the AAA inside it.


----------



## troutpool

What light is this, Sir Islander?


----------



## JimIslander

troutpool said:


> What light is this, Sir Islander?



Tain Aurora Ti.


----------



## Jay R

Well, some of them are AAA. Most are 10180.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Jay R said:


> Well, some of them are AAA. Most are 10180.



^ J is short for James. Bond. James Bond. :huh: 

~ Cg


----------



## Jay R

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ J is short for James. Bond. James Bond. :huh:
> 
> ~ Cg


Possibly. I also have a fair selection of mini grapling hooks and such things.


----------



## magellan

Very cool case setup!


----------



## magellan

Just have to say again, great collection of AAA lights and great case setup.


----------



## RHoy185

Only a few AAA lights


----------



## pyna

I was into AAA lights in my youth. Prefer to lug an AA around these days, but i ended up with a couple nice ones


----------



## MauriceM

Hi, this is the one I bought in July :


----------



## rookiedaddy

after more than a decade, my single AAA light family photo, year 2020...


----------



## bykfixer

Your family ROX!!


----------



## this_is_nascar

Don't have Pic handy, but I'm really enjoying the Sofirn C01s and newly rereleased C01.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## rookiedaddy

bykfixer said:


> Your family ROX!!


You helped complete part of the family... thanks mate. :twothumbs


----------



## WarriorOfLight

rookiedaddy said:


> after more than a decade, my single AAA light family photo, year 2020...


Cool collection:twothumbs Seems like you have three LF2XT. It is in my opinion still the best AAA light.


----------



## rookiedaddy

WarriorOfLight said:


> Cool collection:twothumbs Seems like you have three LF2XT. It is in my opinion still the best AAA light.



Wow! Sharp eyes. Yes, 3 x LF2XT, 1 x CW and 2 x NW. and about the best AAA light... well, you are right again! :buddies:


----------



## archimedes

Kind of amazing that even now, we still don't have a AAA as good as the LF2XT was ....


----------



## Stress_Test

I could've *sworn *that I bought a Fenix L0D stainless steel model back in the day; but I checked my purchase records and couldn't find any evidence of it. Must have spent so much time looking at it that it just felt like I owned one. Wished I'd bought one when I had the chance! 

Are there any decent stainless steel AAA lights still for sale out there? I did some quick google searching but was only seeing links for stuff that's been discontinued for a long time...


----------



## troutpool

The Peak Eiger is available in stainless sreel.


----------



## jabe1

archimedes said:


> Kind of amazing that even now, we still don't have a AAA as good as the LF2XT was ....



seems like an opportunity there somewhere... why hasn’t anyone come up with something similar?


----------



## archimedes

jabe1 said:


> seems like an opportunity there somewhere... why hasn’t anyone come up with something similar?



I think that the driver was remarkably complex for its (necessarily) tiny size.


----------



## archimedes

Stress_Test said:


> .... Are there any decent stainless steel AAA lights still for sale out there? I did some quick google searching but was only seeing links for stuff that's been discontinued for a long time...





troutpool said:


> The Peak Eiger is available in stainless sreel.



Yes, that would be my choice too.


----------



## gunga

For me. Preon revo. Stainless.


----------



## pilo7448

My small collection






Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

That Tain though.


----------



## pilo7448

Just picked up this rainbow of Sofrin C01s





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## this_is_nascar

pilo7448 said:


> Just picked up this rainbow of Sofrin C01s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Awesome. I have 2 complete sets myself and a few spare black ones.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Icarus

pilo7448 said:


> Just picked up this rainbow of Sofrin C01s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



Nice picture and nice collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## Afraid.of.dark

pilo7448 said:


> My small collection
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



What is the name of the flashlight that is second when viewed from the left? It has a nice texture scheme..


----------



## edcninja

+1 for the Peak Eiger - i love that light and pound for pound it is one of the most useful flashlights i have.


----------



## treek13

Afraid.of.dark said:


> What is the name of the flashlight that is second when viewed from the left? It has a nice texture scheme..



I believe that is a Tain Aurora.


----------



## boo5ted

New to me Fellhoelter Mini Bolt light.


----------



## pilo7448

Afraid.of.dark said:


> What is the name of the flashlight that is second when viewed from the left? It has a nice texture scheme..


Yes Treek13 is correct.. Tain

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

this_is_nascar said:


> Awesome. I have 2 complete sets myself and a few spare black ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Nice! .. 
Yes I bought the whole set of C01 as well.. I prefer the higher output on the C01s's though. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

Icarus said:


> Nice picture and nice collection! [emoji106]


Ty sir.. I can't wait to receive my triple, thank you again [emoji120][emoji120]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## ih8winter

Hi.
My newest addition is Drop AAA Ti.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ih8winter said:


> Hi.
> My newest addition is Drop AAA Ti.



Hi ih8winter, :welcome: 

Thanks for sharing your very handsome Drop.


----------



## Burgess

For those who aren't aware --

Lumintop manufactures these models (and the AA size Vega)
for sale by MassDrop.

Dandy little flashlights, indeed !


----------



## JimIslander




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Burgess said:


> For those who aren't aware --
> 
> Lumintop manufactures these models (and the AA size Vega)
> for sale by MassDrop.
> 
> Dandy little flashlights, indeed !



Thank you.


----------



## Strintguy

Jimlslander, I’ve got an identical deck prism in my office!


----------



## ih8winter

Chauncey Gardiner and Burgess.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Greta

Strintguy said:


> Jimlslander, I’ve got an identical deck prism in my office!



I have one of every color (seven total?) bought at Mystic Seaport many years ago. They are lined up on my window sill and catch the sunset in my dining room in the evening


----------



## Linx

Revive the topic)

*And, of course, I will be glad to add to the collection. Anyone who can help, I would be grateful





*


----------



## vicv

Maglite xl200, maglite solitaire, streamlight Enduro pro


----------



## GadgetGeek

I own just one AAA light, a Surefire Titan on the key ring.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Long before it became the rave, I was a huge proponent of the 1xAAA flashlight platform. To this day, it's still my favorite.

Thank you Peter Gransee and Arc Flashlight for making that happen.


----------



## knucklegary

Linx, Why no Streamlight Stylus Pro 2x AAA?🧐
..and they come in assorted colors too!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

this_is_nascar said:


> Long before it became the rave, I was a huge proponent of the 1xAAA flashlight platform. To this day, it's still my favorite.
> 
> Thank you Peter Gransee and Arc Flashlight for making that happen.


 
Way ahead of the pack.


----------



## FireLite

My edc is a Streamlight Microstream 1xAAA. The best lite I own considering size vs output vs battery life.


----------



## troutpool




----------



## this_is_nascar

FireLite said:


> My edc is a Streamlight Microstream 1xAAA. The best lite I own considering size vs output vs battery life.



I still have two or three of these lying around here. Mine are the 1xAAA versions, not the more recent USB rechargeable type.


----------



## bykfixer

My most often used lights these days are 1x aaa lights. Mainly because they provide plenty of light for my short term flashlight uses and they're just so dang handy to have around. Most of my flashlight uses are a couple minutes or less where 50 or less lumens gets it done. 

I used to carry Microstream flashlights but they kept disappearing. Either that or I'd give them away. I've probably had 15 or 20 of them at one time or another. Same with Solitaires. 

And like NASCAR said "thank you Peter Gransee".


----------



## bykfixer

A recent team triple a photo: 




Front Right to Left; 
- Bright Star incan solitaire clone with a clicky
- Hyper Tuff right angle adjustable inspection light

Right to Left:
- spectrum warm solitaire
- Sofirn C01 (sophia edition)
- Brinkmann solitaire clone prtotype (1 of 6 made)
- PKDL PL-2 w/red lens (1 of 1 made)
- Fenix E01v2 w/ microstream clip
- 37 lumen solitaire w/ microstream clip
- 12 lumen microstream
- 2xaaa Defient inspection light
- PKDL PL-2 tailstood with microstream clip
- 87 lumen 2xaaa minimag LED
- PKDL PL-2 tailstood with PK prototype clip 
- 2xaaa minimag spectrum warm
- Streamlight Keymate incan promo
- 2xaaa minimag incan
- Keymate revived from alkaleak death
- 2xaaa Husky inspection light
- Streamight PocketMate incan
- 2xaaa Huper Tuf inspection light (fixed head)
- Streamlight Stylus Pro 360 with painted lens.


----------

